# none, none - WTB - Western Mount for '97 F250HD



## Mitragorz (Oct 11, 2013)

Looking for a Western Ultramount mount for my 1997 F250HD.

I really only need the passenger side bracket, but will purchase the whole mount f I need to.

Here's why:









Thanks!


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Looks like you have slightly more issues than a rotted broken plow mount bracket.


----------



## Mitragorz (Oct 11, 2013)

Yeah, it's got issues. The frame has a lot of scaling, a few of the hard lines are on their way out, the oil cooler just went and pissed oil everywhere so I had to replace that...

All it needs to do is last me this season. Then it can be relegated to salt duty only.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

here's 2 that needs work > https://newjersey.craigslist.org/pts/d/hope-western-ultramount-plow-mount-96/6759247043.html or https://longisland.craigslist.org/pts/d/wading-river-western-ultramount-truck/6752055987.html good luck


----------



## Mitragorz (Oct 11, 2013)

Avalanche 2500 said:


> here's 2 that needs work > https://newjersey.craigslist.org/pts/d/hope-western-ultramount-plow-mount-96/6759247043.html or https://longisland.craigslist.org/pts/d/wading-river-western-ultramount-truck/6752055987.html good luck


Yeah, I saw both of those. The first one is too far for the price, the second... Well if I wanted to deal with broken welds I'd fix mine myself and wait a few days :laugh:


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mitragorz said:


> Yeah, I saw both of those. The first one is too far for the price, the second... Well if I wanted to deal with broken welds I'd fix mine myself and wait a few days :laugh:


Get some 3/8 steel and make the broken support. Is the rest of the frame ok.


----------



## Mitragorz (Oct 11, 2013)

Randall Ave said:


> Get some 3/8 steel and make the broken support. Is the rest of the frame ok.


The crossmember and driver side is good.

The rest of the passenger side... Not so much...


----------

